# Does your training bra suffocate you?



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

How do you cope with this? I need to wear my training bra under a vest when I gym but it's that restricting (especially during cardio) that I feel sick because I can only do these half-breath things instead of being able to inhale fully. Any tips/tricks greatly appreciated!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Hera has big knockers and may be able to help


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

You'll get more advice if you ask the fat lads in the weight loss section.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Or in the powder room if your thread gets seen amongst the sea of lesbian porn :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not since I stopped doing cardio


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I hate it when training bras get in the way.

especially if they fight it.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I let mine flop free got a few black eyes


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How do you cope with this? I need to wear my training bra under a vest when I gym but it's that restricting (especially during cardio) that I feel sick because I can only do these half-breath things instead of being able to inhale fully. Any tips/tricks greatly appreciated!


Heya hun

Im a 36E and tbh no matter what sports bra i wear to the gym i have mega cleavage going on :crying: Ive tried several ones and the best ive found (Apart from gaffa tape lol) are Shock Absorber level 4, very comfortable, they hold you down but they are not tight around your trib cage therfore dont interfer with your breathing when doing cardio. I have mine off ebay, paid 22quid for one last week


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha howling at some of these replies, thanks guys so helpful:rolleyes:

@Misspinky1983 Gaffer tape! Haha might try that  thankyooou! I'll look into those, I currently use the Nike classic ones think they are described as 'medium' - it holds my puppies in place just fine but it just feels like someone is sat on me haha. Oh the struggle


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Hahaha howling at some of these replies, thanks guys so helpful:rolleyes:
> 
> @Misspinky1983 Gaffer tape! Haha might try that  thankyooou! I'll look into those, I currently use the Nike classic ones think they are described as 'medium' - it holds my puppies in place just fine but it just feels like someone is sat on me haha. Oh the struggle


Ive found any other than the SA ones dont hold them down enough, nowt worse than a birds mamms bounching all over the place in a fitness class :bounce: :bounce:

Defo give shock absorber ones a go :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> picsorno36Ecleavage


Ya wha???


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> It means Pics or no proof of 36E Cleavage lol


I dont think so pal :no:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> @Hera has big knockers and may be able to help


They're not big!  It's all about proportions...volume wise they're fairly normal it's just that my bra size can sound alarming to people who don't understand bra sizing.

Anyhoo.. @DLChappers what sports bra are you wearing? If it's restricting then it's perhaps too tight? I wear shock absorber which works wonders for support. After about half an hour though the shoulders tend to strain a bit but it's the best I've found.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DLChappers said:


> Hahaha howling at some of these replies, thanks guys so helpful:rolleyes:
> 
> @Misspinky1983 Gaffer tape! Haha might try that  thankyooou! I'll look into those, I currently use the Nike classic ones think they are described as 'medium' - it holds my puppies in place just fine but it just feels like someone is sat on me haha. Oh the struggle


My advice is to only buy a sports bra with proper sizing i.e. bra sizes. 'Medium' means sod all in the bra world; it would be near impossible to get decent fit or support without proper sizing.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Thanks @Hera! I think the medium bit refers to the level of support  I wear a normal bra underneath - it's like a feat of engineering haha! Definitely going to try the SA ones! It's the Nike Classic one I'm wearing now, it never used to be tight but for some reason it is - I've had 6 months off so I might have got fatter than I thought haha


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya hun
> 
> Im a 36E and tbh no matter what sports bra i wear to the gym i have mega cleavage going on :crying: Ive tried several ones and the best ive found (Apart from gaffa tape lol) are* Shock Absorber level 4*, very comfortable, they hold you down but they are not tight around your trib cage therfore dont interfer with your breathing when doing cardio. I have mine off ebay, paid 22quid for one last week


THE SHOCK ABSORBER LEVEL 4

Faurk, I wonder what level 5 is like.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> THE SHOCK ABSORBER LEVEL 4
> 
> Faurk, I wonder what level 5 is like.


Errrrr dont think they do a level 5 :confused1:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Errrrr dont think they do a level 5 :confused1:


Level 6?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> THE SHOCK ABSORBER LEVEL 4
> 
> Faurk, I wonder what level 5 is like.


It's the level 6 Gti Twin Turbo with alloy bra strap you want.....shhhhh1t!!!1


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's the level 6 Gti Twin Turbo with alloy bra strap you want.....shhhhh1t!!!1


Used a level 7 as a dampener for my Landy when rear shock collapsed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hera said:


> They're not big!  It's all about proportions...volume wise they're fairly normal it's just that my bra size can sound alarming to people who don't understand bra sizing.
> 
> Anyhoo.. @DLChappers what sports bra are you wearing? If it's restricting then it's perhaps too tight? I wear shock absorber which works wonders for support. After about half an hour though the shoulders tend to strain a bit but it's the best I've found.


what i meant was you have ample bewbs on a compact frame and the problem may be bra sizing , of course it came out so eloquently :lol:

titties aside you are the breast person to speak to


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Used a level 7 as a dampener for my Landy when rear shock collapsed.


Tried to get that one on finance,failed.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn, Id borrow you mine but its holding my house up.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Used a level 7 as a dampener for my Landy when rear shock collapsed.


 :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DLChappers said:


> Thanks @Hera! I think the medium bit refers to the level of support  I wear a normal bra underneath - it's like a feat of engineering haha! Definitely going to try the SA ones! It's the Nike Classic one I'm wearing now, it never used to be tight but for some reason it is - I've had 6 months off so I might have got fatter than I thought haha


My apologies...I thought you meant size medium.

Shock Absorber...like all good bras, have 3 pairs of hook and eyes so you can adjust them if e.g. you've lose or gain a little weight/size.



MRSTRONG said:


> what i meant was you have ample bewbs on a compact frame and the problem may be bra sizing , of course it came out so eloquently :lol:
> 
> titties aside you are the breast person to speak to


I do indeed know bras!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Perhaps its @DLChappers avi, that's a cute pooch shes got there.


I'm allergic mate. Animals defo aren't my thing. Even if I wanted em to be!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

sen said:


> I'm allergic mate. Animals defo aren't my thing. Even if I wanted em to be!


Oh Good! Well at least we all know now that is the talk of boobs your ****ing to.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A polite reminder that female members should feel free to discuss training clothes without receiving silly pic requests or '[email protected]' comments over the mere mention of breasts


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hera said:


> A polite reminder that female members should feel free to discuss training clothes without receiving silly pic requests or '[email protected]' comments over the mere mention of breasts


Sorry!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Apologies, I will leave now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Hera said:


> A polite reminder that female members should feel free to discuss training clothes without receiving silly pic requests or '[email protected]' comments over the mere mention of breasts


Couldn't agree more Hera,

Having said that...... breasts....... snigger


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I tend to go with the shock absorber ones but it can be hit and miss.. If it's affecting breathing and cutting in it does sound like it's too tight. I find it a nightmare coz mine arnt that big only a c cup but my back is really small so it's never tight enough and if I put it on the tightest fastener they pop up too high at the front and I feel like Dolly Parton no win! So il be watching this thread for best sports bra :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I tend to go with the shock absorber ones but it can be hit and miss.. If it's affecting breathing and cutting in it does sound like it's too tight. I find it a nightmare coz mine arnt that big only a c cup but my back is really small so it's never tight enough and if I put it on the tightest fastener they pop up too high at the front and I feel like Dolly Parton no win! So il be watching this thread for best sports bra :thumbup1:


Perhaps try a larger cup and smaller band?

Most women typically tend to wear bands that are too big when actually they need to go down a band size and up a cup. A student and I carried out some research recently on 146 women and found that on average they were wearing a band that was 2 sizes too large and cups that were too sizes too small. So for example, a women wearing a 34B should have in fact been wearing a 30D.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Missed the boat on this one but I can't stand proper sports bras at all. I bought tried on shedloads and even bought a few trying to convince myself that I would wear them but I just can't hack how annoying they feel.

I just wear the nike dri-fit sports "bra top" thingies and they make me want to tear my hair out the least


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird has G cup boobs, poor cow has to wear 2 sports bras at the gym.

Running is definitely out of the question and they give her ridiculous cleavage, we don't train in the same place but she says gets a few looks off the blokes in there, unsurprisingly.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine doesn't as I've got mini boobs....humph........:laugh:


----------

